# Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy KIDDED!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So both these girls are due around the same time, bad buck got in the pen and bred with them so I have no idea when they are due, any ideas? Also how many do ya think they are gonna have!

Heres daisy, shes always had twins, shes pretty big though!









































































Ok now heres Padme! This is her second freshening, she had one big baby ast year!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...Who knows when they are due *

They look to have a month yet to go

I think twins for both


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...Who knows when they are due *

Awesome! Thanks! They are in the barn for the rest of the pregnancy. I want to make sure they get everything they need!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...Who knows when they are due *

I would say a ways yet to go. The most I would say is two but think one is possible too. Here's to two. Keep in mind I deal in a defferent breed. We shall see...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...Who knows when they are due *

I have a doe that has an udder the size pof ypurs and she is due in 2 weeks. So it is hard to say. As you know, just watch the ligs and udder.

I really like the first doe who is she? Who is she bred to?? She is pretty!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...Who knows when they are due *

Her name is AMF...And Then some, I call her daisy! Shes a really nice doe, some good show wins! Check out her pedigree onmy website! Im not 100 percent sure who shes bred to, it could be my old blue eyed buck or....My wattles buck!!! wooooo lol But yes I love her coloring and she has turned into a real sweetheart!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...Who knows when they are due *

Well I have to agree, it is hard to tell when they are not your doe. I know I have some that look like it is anyday and it taked weeks and others that I think well I guess I got my dates wrong and it happens yesterday. They just did not show well.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...Who knows when they are due *

Soooooo Padme kidded! One big boy...... Will post pics soon.....Also daisy may be in labor right now..


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

Congrats!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

Thanks! It was SO unexpected! Im not even home which freaks me out even more! Im such a worried goat mom right now, daisy is in laborand i cant even see her until tomorrow when I come home..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

Sooooooooooooo....My mom thought daisy was in labor, I guess she was wrong.....Daisy is getting pretty fat! Pics later tonight!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

well I hope she lets you be there for her


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

Me to! Got some pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

congrats....to Padme :thumb: :greengrin:

and I to hope daisy... will wait for you to be there.... :hug:


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

Congrats! Padme is a cool name.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

Has Daisy had her babies yet? She looks like like she's as tight as a tick in those pics!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

Still no babies.....She is getting tighter everyday! Shes soooooo fat, and swollen! I will try to get some more pics, I guess she doesnt want to give up those babies! ahhhhhh I hope she doesnt make me wait too much longer.....I want babes lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

I know...babies are a joy..... I know how you feel... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is also in labor*

Still nothing...Her ligs have been gone for about a week.....Yesterday I took her out to eat grass and when we were done she ran back to the barn for grain, and I mean this girl as charging lol. While she was eating I saw her babies kicking like crazy, ive never seen them kick so hard!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is FAT*

OK.....SOOOOOO here was daisy tonight...... Her udder was rock hard and way bigger, she was pretty dialated and open, she kept scratching everywhere, and wouldnt stop talking shes normally very very quite! She was very skiny looking, and at first we felt the babies in the birth canal, then all of a sudden we felt nothing and she started eating again and calmed down......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is FAT*

Anything yet..?

If you felt babies in the birth canal ....I am expecting you to say ..she kidded.... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is FAT*

I ummm - where are pics of the baby????????????


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is FAT*

Ummmmm ok.....She lost her Plug yesterday and was pushing a little so headed over to see her soon......

Um ya allison I forgot lol I willget some pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is FAT*

Have you gone in ...to see what's up?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is FAT*

Time out corner Laura~~~ LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy and Padme...*Padme Kidded!* Daisy is FAT*

hahahahahahahahahahaha...........Ok so daisy Kidded early this morning! ONE BIG BOY sooooooo mad lol. Sorry allison my camera wont load the pics lol FORGIVE ME


----------

